# Sunglasses for driving



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone able to recommend me a pair of sunglasses purely for driving? I would be keeping them in the car and using them just for driving in the hope they improve vision on bright days.

Been looking at Serengetis website (click on the 'Lens' tab) as they make lenses designed for driving conditions. Anyone got a pair?


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Heard some really good things about these:-

http://www.bolle-europe.co.uk/

Click "collection" when you are there.


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

I just wear either Ray Bans or Oakleys


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Was wondering if the lenses specifically designed for driving really worked, or are just marketing hype? I could just stick with the glasses ive got, but fancy giving the driving models a try. Not a cheap experiment though!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

polaroid costco amazeing and 20 quid less eye strain and not over dark the actually say for driveing on aswell.
And i do alot of long runs somerset and back and find them great


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Serengeti are supposed to be excellent - I priced up a set with my prescription in and they would have cost me nigh on 400 quid. I recently bought a pair of prescription Oakley Holbrook with polarised black Iridium lenses and have never looked through a pair of lenses like them for optical quality - amazing. I haven't been wearing prescription specs for long and don't always wear them but I can't tell I am wearing corrective glasses with the Oakleys (if that makes sense?).










My dad went to Specsavers and bought some glasses with 'Ultradrive' lenses. According to their site they are:


Specsavers said:


> A unique lens specifically designed for drivers. It blocks all UV light and up to 95% of blue light, making colours appear sharper. Available in two different versions for day and night driving.


He says they're brilliant and even the tinted ones he has (not a heavy tint mind you), make driving under street lights much better and the glare is reduced. Apparently well recommended.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

for driving I always wear Ray Ban polarised and cant fault them


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have these 









and










i love my persols


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Oakleys - vision so clear you forget you're wearing anything.
I wear 24K X-Metal XXs - fantastic, love them.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wear these and I love them:










http://www.asos.com/Prada-Linea-Ros...=7404&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Black


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

Oakleys - Forget I am wearing them, amazing optics. 

And they look good.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I wear Ray-Ban Wayfarers like these:

http://www.sportsshadesonline.com/sunglasses/991/Ray-Ban-RB2140-ORIGINAL-WAYFARER-POLARIZED

But my missus thinks they look daft on me - which, naturally, encourages me to wear them all of the time ;-)


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

PJS said:


> Oakleys - vision so clear you forget you're wearing anything.
> I wear 24K X-Metal XXs - fantastic, love them.


am the same mines are silver tho


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Oakley and nothing else, thread closed ..


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I have always like polarised Oakley's but to be honest any polarised glasses will do the business imo.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I use Rayban aviator with the green lenses , recommended by opticians


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oakleys are fantastic, I have two pairs of them and they are well worth the money. 

That said, do you want to leave an £80+ pair of sunglasses in your car at all times? 

I know I wouldn't so I have a set of £20 polarised sunglasses which are ideal for leaving in the car. Polarized lenses are ideal for driving because they're not too dark but take all the glare off.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Anyone able to recommend me a pair of sunglasses purely for driving? I would be keeping them in the car and using them just for driving in the hope they improve vision on bright days.
> 
> Been looking at Serengetis website (click on the 'Lens' tab) as they make lenses designed for driving conditions. Anyone got a pair?


I find ones with dark lenses works for me!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone :thumb:.

From the reading up ive done today (saves having to talk to the wife all day:lol it appears that brown, bronze & copper coloured polarized lenses are considered the best for driving.

http://www.polaroidsunglasses.co.uk/why_polarized_sunglasses/driving_safety.htm


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

I wear these http://www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk/oakley/whisker/black-05-715/10416.aspx


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

dooka said:


> Oakley and nothing else, thread closed ..


Im the same :thumb:


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

The Serengeti Drivers are very good and I've used them for years. (sightseeing bus driver) but some models of Maui Jims are winners too.
I have a pair of Bolle's in my driver's briefcase for exceptionally bright days, the Bolle's I have are exceptionally dark and are a lifesaver on exceptionally bright days.

I guess I go with the Serengeti Drivers most days though. Wonderful glasses.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Ray ban chromax, made specifically for driving










Had a pair of these for years now and they are awesome.They cut down spray when its been raining and you dont lose any of the colour of traffic lights etc ...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

wedgie said:


> Ray ban chromax, made specifically for driving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame they dont make the traffic lights always green

Ray Ban dont seem to make them any more though, cant find them on their website


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

One of the best glasses i have ever had and got a good few pairs at the time were the McDonalds 99p with meals...:lol:

Years down the line sat on dropped stepped on covered in sand and still going strong.

All you need are ones that are polarized as that is what clears your vision i have always had issues all year on motorbike or in the car and keep a pair in both cars and bikes.

Low sun on horizon a killer for me, reflecting of the road.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Chrome faced aviators. 

A design Classic, and they work well.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Been eyeing up some expensive sunglasses online today, but then came accross these on fleabay.

Not as stylish as the branded ones, but for leaving inside the car all the time they might be a better option? They claim to be polarised and give UV protection. Might give them a try and see what they are like.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Use polarised oakleys here, so clear you don't realise you are wearing them!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Lots of you are recommending the polarised Oakleys. Now im not sure whether to buy the cheap ebay jobbies, or go the full hog and get some decent Oakleys?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My opinion is that if I know I will take care of something then I will pay good money but if I know something is gonna get a hard life I'll just buy something that does the job !


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Ray Ban Aviators.

i always feel oakleys look like kids glasses, but also hear they are exceptionally good glasses


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

David said:


> Ray Ban Aviators.
> 
> i always feel oakleys look like kids glasses, but also hear they are exceptionally good glasses


+1 for Ray Bans


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im quite liking the Serengitis' think ill have a look at getting a pair


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a pair of prada sunnys but also just brought a pair of ran bay avatars.


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Oakley Nanowires with polarised lenses. The business. Nuff said.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i have some oakleys just for driving. 

They are Oakley Half Jackets with XLJ polarised lenses. The optics are superb. They just work and i forget that im wearing them.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Maui jims - great polarising lens.
Great for driving. Even better at spotting fish in lakes / Marina.

Used to use ray bans, fab lens too for night driving.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yet another vote for Oakley's with polarized lenses :thumb:

They are also great in the rain or fog as they cut out the spray and mist.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Lots of you are recommending the polarised Oakleys. Now im not sure whether to buy the cheap ebay jobbies, or go the full hog and get some decent Oakleys?


Worth buying from a decent, online retailer. Try a few pairs on in bigger branches of Sunglass Hut, Two Seasons, Vision Express, etc so you know what suits you and then buy online. I've got a pair of polarised Arnettes, a pair of polarised Ray-Bans, a pair that I had polarised prescription lenses put in by an online optician (OK, but not great) and a pair of Police sunglasses with a slightly bizarre, red tint but none of them are a patch on the Oakleys and even better with my (light) prescription in. Very happy with mine and look a bit like a more up-to-date, upmarkey RB Wayfarer. Bear in mind that Oakley and Ray-Ban (and Revo, Arnette, Persol, Oliver Peoples) are owned by the same company anyway.


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to have a set of polarised Oakleys but replaced them with Serengeti's about 6 years ago. I've got the drivers gradient lens and they're awesome, best glasses I've come across by far.

I bought Serengeti's after reading an article saying that Walter Rohl wears them too - pretty good endorsement!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

dooka said:


> Oakley and nothing else, thread closed ..





father ted said:


> am the same mines are silver tho





Morph said:


> Oakleys - Forget I am wearing them, amazing optics.
> 
> And they look good.





robz said:


> Use polarised oakleys here, so clear you don't realise you are wearing them!





LeadFarmer said:


> Lots of you are recommending the polarised Oakleys. Now im not sure whether to buy the cheap ebay jobbies, or go the full hog and get some decent Oakleys?





dsolds said:


> Oakley Nanowires with polarised lenses. The business. Nuff said.


I used to be a £10 a pair, if i break 'em, who cares person.

But, I have to echo the above. I don't usually eulogise about things but I bought a pair of polarised, prescription Oakleys (admittedly with a tax rebate) after years of wanting to wear nice sunglasses and getting headaches from being without the lenses. Or, getting the sunglasses-glasses and having to swap them over indoor and out. Or, react-a-light lenses that don't react fast enough and the lenses are the wrong shape for sunnies. I've tried Contacts too. They are a pain in the **** (well, eyes actually).

The REAL difference with the Oakleys is that the lenses are shaped so when you move your eyeBALL, the point of the lens that you are looking through is at your prescription not just the centre portion like ordinary lenses. That is why they are expensive. You actually have good peripheral vision and you can use your peripheral perception as well as turning your head. Driving in the sun (or in general) is enhanced by them. If i could afford it, I'd have these lenses for my ordinary glasses too.

The best £300 i have ever spent, without question. And i will never sit on them as they are always on my face.

so much so, i walked into work with them on this morning and had the **** royally ripped out of me. You actually have to remember to take them off.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies:thumb:.

Those of you who are happy with your Oakleys, what colour lenses have you got? Sounds like the brown/bronze lenses that are generally recommended for driving perhaps arent so crucial?

Some of the lenses on the Oakley website are VR28 Black Iridium. Not sure what this means??


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Have several pairs of Ray Ban's

I have had a couple of the green lens ones which are great but my favourites are these









Really light and the brown polorised lenses are excellent for driving


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for all the replies:thumb:.
> 
> Those of you who are happy with your Oakleys, what colour lenses have you got? Sounds like the brown/bronze lensesd that are generally recommended for driving perhaps arent so crucial?
> 
> Some of the lenses on the Oakley website are VR28 Black Iridium. Not sure what this means??


I have Bronze ones. Purely because the day still looks sunny (warm colours) as they are brown. With grey, the day looks, well, grey.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> I have Bronze ones. Purely because the day still looks sunny (warm colours) as they are brown. With grey, the day looks, well, grey.


Fair point Sadly most of the bronze lensed glasses Ive seen come with gold frames and I think id prefer black or chrome frames.

Never realised that choosing sunglasses could be so difficult


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for all the replies:thumb:.
> 
> Those of you who are happy with your Oakleys, what colour lenses have you got? Sounds like the brown/bronze lenses that are generally recommended for driving perhaps arent so crucial?
> 
> Some of the lenses on the Oakley website are VR28 Black Iridium. Not sure what this means??


I have black, polarised Iridium in mine which have a light transmission level of 9% apparently. VR28 black Iridiuim polarised have allow 10% light through and the VR28 apparently allows for a greater contrast - I think this makes things looks a little softer. I did try VR28 before I settled on mine but I wasn't keen really. Iridium is a coating that's supposed to reduce glare and improve contrast anyway, so I don't know how much more effective VR28 is.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> The REAL difference with the Oakleys is that the lenses are shaped so when you move your eyeBALL, the point of the lens that you are looking through is at your prescription not just the centre portion like ordinary lenses. That is why they are expensive. You actually have good peripheral vision and you can use your peripheral perception as well as turning your head. Driving in the sun (or in general) is enhanced by them. If i could afford it, I'd have these lenses for my ordinary glasses too.
> 
> The best £300 i have ever spent, without question. And i will never sit on them as they are always on my face.


Exactly this - and I think I am going to buy a pair of Oakley specs next time due to how good the Oakley Rx sunnies are.
I was advised that, whilst the curved or wraparound lenses are still very good with a prescription in, the flatter ones will be optically better, which ultimately prompted my decision to go for the Holbrooks (that and I couldn't get Ducati Inmates made up with a prescription in) but I reckon they'd all be good.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Mine are polarized black iridium lenses.



johnnyguitar said:


> I was advised that, whilst the curved or wraparound lenses are still very good with a prescription in, the flatter ones will be optically better


Can only comment on mine but my monsterdog 








prescription lenses are the best lenses I have ever had, that includes all of the std lenses in normal glasses and i have been wearing glasses over 30 years, mostly reactolight lenses, but this time I bought what I had always wanted yet couldn't justify paying the price for (IIRC they were nearly £400) - should of done it years ago!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

[URL]http://uk.oakley.com/images/catalog/generated/750x350/c1/4bfc1a025fdc7.jpg

These are mine. I have Bronze iridium polarised lenses in bronze titanium frame.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for all the replies:thumb:.
> 
> Those of you who are happy with your Oakleys, what colour lenses have you got? Sounds like the brown/bronze lenses that are generally recommended for driving perhaps arent so crucial?
> 
> Some of the lenses on the Oakley website are VR28 Black Iridium. Not sure what this means??


As you've been on the site, select glasses which you like, and then look at the images below the description.
Click on any/each one to see what those lenses look like in various conditions.
How accurate your display is, will make a bit of difference, but if the no-lens images look natural rather than oversaturated or too dark, then the with-lens images should be fairly representative of what you'd see in reality.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Bloc for me. Tried another brand which tinted everything orange and gave me a headache. Bloc are around £30 and work perfectly. Not flash to look at but cheap enough to not be precious about. I pretty much live in my car so decent shades are a must. Tried some oakleys a few weeks back and couldn't get used to them


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for everyones suggestions for sunglasses :thumb:.

I went into House of Frasers today and tried loads if pairs on. Settled for a pair of 'Oakley Ten' with brown Polarized lenses.










They looked great with black frames & lenses, but I opted for the brown lenses as I liked how things looked through them. Didn't really buy them for their looks though, but concentrated on finding the most comfortable fit for me.

Can't wait to try them on the road now.

Cheers everyone :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a pair of these, for the money, can't knock them!

Link


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tried the Oakleys out yesterday when driving and the brown polarized lenses are fantastic. They give superb vision and, as folk here have commented, after a while I dont notice im wearing them. Had to keep taking them off to remind myself I had them on!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Anyone able to recommend me a pair of sunglasses purely for driving? I would be keeping them in the car and using them just for driving in the hope they improve vision on bright days.
> 
> Been looking at Serengetis website (click on the 'Lens' tab) as they make lenses designed for driving conditions. Anyone got a pair?


I've had my Serengetis for two years now. The best sunglasses I've ever owned. First class lenses. You won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bit of an update. After buying my Oakley Ten sunglasses I noticed one of the lenses had a fault, it kept steaming up! Took them back to House of Frazers and after a bit of a saga I got a refund. Probably related to the fact they had been a display pair?

Anyway, Ive now got myself a pair of custom made Oakley's. Chose the Scalpel frames with VR28 Black Iridium Polarizes lens with my name etched onto them. Ordered them direct from Oakleys website. Fantastic lenses for driving in. I can highly recommend Polarized lenses:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Shame about the saga, but in the end I hope you are glad you made your own 

I've had my Oakley Half Jackets (Ice non-polarized) for about 7 years now. Having just read all of the posts on this, and they were my first pair of 'real' sunglasses, I really don't think I'd be spending lots of cash _trying out_ another brand. I do however have a real problem with choosing frames and colours on the Oakley page though, so much choice 

With the personalised lenses, how do you find the font? Is is discreet enough on the outside, and I'm assuming you never see it from the inside?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I know what you mean about being spoilt for choice on their website







. I played a crafty move by ordering 5 different pairs of Oakleys from their website, combining various frames and lenses, before returning them for a refund. A little scarey though ordering over £700 worth of sunglasses







.

But this enabled me to narrow my choice down to the Scalpel frame and VR28 lense. But the VR28 lense wasnt available with Scalpel frames, hence why I had to order a custom pair. Suprisingly, they were delivered only a couple of days from ordering.

The etching is quite discreet, only visible from the inside if I purposely try and focus on it, even then its just a faint blurr. I dont notice it otherwise. And its hardly visible at all from the outside. Bear in mind that all their Polarized lenses are etched '_Polarized_' as standard anyway. Heres a close-up photo of my etching which ive tried to highlight under bright lighting..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

PJS said:


> Oakleys - vision so clear you forget you're wearing anything.
> I wear 24K X-Metal XXs - fantastic, love them.


+1 but mine are brown :lol:

I also have a volvo set as well which i wear more if i am honest i fear damaging my oakleys sometimes


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

All oakleys for me. Got 4 pairs:thumb:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wear a pair of Shimano polarised sunglasses. Bought them for fishing in 2001 and they are brilliant. Paid the princely sum of £15 for them and they are still going strong and look good.

Some of the designer brands are a ridiculous price...


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

i have a pair of these and love them


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a pair Of BLOC sunglasses which ive had for near 5 years or so. You can pick up a pair nowadays for around £20


----------

